#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Εργασίες του Άρθρου 4 παρ.3 σε Ιερό Ναό

## asak

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν διαφοροποιείται η διαδικασία για ενημέρωση εργασιών του Άρθρου 4, εφόσον αυτές πρόκειται να εκτελεστούν σε Ιερό Ναό;
Αν όχι, τότε ποιος είναι ο υπόχρεος αιτούντας και ο δηλών της Υ/Δ, και τι θα πρέπει να αναγράφουμε ως συνιδιοκτήτες στην αίτηση;

----------


## milt

δεν το γνωρίζω ακριβώς όμως υποθέτω ότι ισχύει ότι και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο κτίριο.....

αν και για την ανέγερση ιερού ναού δεν πάνε πολεοδομία αλλά περνάει από μια επιτροπή της εκκλησίας...κάπως έτσι....

βρήκα και αυτό ...όμως δεν το διάβασα ακόμα....


egyklios_13062014.pdf

----------


## asak

Σ' ευχαριστώ milt,
Το είχα υπόψιν μου το συγκεκριμένο έγγραφο, λέγοντας περιληπτικά ότι ισχύει η κείμενη Νομοθεσία όπως ακριβώς σ' όλα τα κτίρια με μόνη διαφορά ότι οι διάφορες μελέτες παίρνουν την έγκριση και από το ΚΕ.Σ.Ε.Α σχετικά με ανεγέρσεις ή επισκευές.
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν απαντά στις ερωτήσεις μου και μάλιστα όταν πρόκειται να πραγματοποιηθούν εργασίες του Άρθρου 4 του Νόμου.

----------

